# Take a look at this shanty!



## walleyefishingrocks (Apr 13, 2005)

This is the shanty we will be fishing out of next weekend,







here is a couple of pics of the "ICE PAD" my buddy built everything from the floors,walls,
hatches in floor lift up to fish out of, wall mount furnace,dvd,cd,ventilation,crapper,shower,sink,hot water heater,stove,benches fold into beds, and possibly up for sale for bigger project.








we were on the lake last year, woke up my buddy started cooking breakfast, I started jigging, no boots on, inside a warm shanty watching t.v. catching perch laying down on cot. thats ice fishing, can't wait till next week.









This one does not lower down to the ice, there are stryofoam skirts that slide down to the ice, they keep the wind out. Your off the ice about three feet you just have to make sure to have a small net like a trout net, to handle those walleye. They do make drop axles to lower you down on the ice. Its one of a kind and also its used to haul the quad , you put the benches up and a quad fits in there perfect. in the summertime its used as a camper, can be used year round. This will be my third trip in the "ICE PAD". always a blast,just need that trophy on the wall in there.


----------



## MrBluegill (Dec 8, 2005)

wow!!!! thats my dream for when im older.........do you have any clue on what kinda money it costed him to build this, so i can can start saving when im still young!!!:lol:


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

I hate you.


----------



## BDR (Dec 29, 2004)

LMAO.

Thats not a shanty, that's a mobile home on the ice.


----------



## stampman (Dec 30, 2003)

One nice homemade shanty- wish I had the knom how to make one myself. www.zachmeiermfg.com makes shantys that can haul your ATV and can be lowered to the ground (ice). Can buy shell and wheel assembly and make the inside as you wish. All you need is lots of $$$$$$$.


----------



## fishindude (Jan 2, 2005)

yeah jeeze why aren't you living in it. Who saw that show on the travel channel(or discovery i can't remember) last year that had those ice mansions? I remember one of them had cedar shingling, and running water on it and costed something like $60,000. That's living my friends.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Hmmm.....looks familar. That Jerry's rig ?


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Sweet setup. My cousins have a couple shanty's like that in MN.


----------



## Ed Stringer (Jan 27, 2004)

Sweet............. the wife and I fished out of one of them bad boys while visiting Red Lake MN.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

On a serious note,,, do you know the approx. weight and can you pull that with a quad?


----------



## walleyefishingrocks (Apr 13, 2005)

He spent about $8,000. Has running water which will be done this weekend. Too much tongue weight right now for quad he's thinking of putting on another axle, then he could pull it with quad.Not sure of exact weight.
shanty is actually only 16 inches off of ice,not bad.
To joeker51, yeah that's jerry's rig, me and jerry work at the same shop, what's your name?


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

wow thats nicene_eye: . puts my barbie pop up tent to shame:sad:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Case of six degrees of seperation ,eh. We're related. Man's got toooo much time on his hands. Needs to find a good women and settle down .:lol:


----------



## unclecbass (Sep 29, 2005)

no need for hotel reservations with that shanty. Just camp ritht out on the ice.


----------



## bigbob (Jul 7, 2005)

lol i keep comeing back and looking at it wonder how much work around the house i would have to do to get something like that? maybe i could tell her its a valentine gift :yikes: :rant: :rant: :rant:


----------



## snaggs (Jul 20, 2005)

sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Many uses..............would be great for a deer hunting trip.


----------



## walleyefishingrocks (Apr 13, 2005)

That shanty is good for any kind of trip, we took it up in the summer to burt lake and some other little lakes in the area. You can go anywhere you want and set up camp, no reservations no times to check in or out, just pull up drop the beds, crack the beer and your ready. Works great year round, all it needs is a brass pole. build it and they will come :lol: joeker 51 talked to jerry he was saying your his uncle, maybe i'll see you at his next party, I've met matt a couple of times, watched his band jam at the party in the summer. take care.:rant: :rant: :help: :help: I'm not on the ice I don't know what to do


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

damn now thats ice fishing.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Think I mentioned to Jerry once that he ought to produce a few on the side for extra income. Think he's got a real winner there. Boy's up Minnesota way would bite on that rig.


----------



## Slick fishing (Sep 25, 2002)

Heck with a shanty like that one, I would start ice fishing again..


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

that is amazing. i would not leave the ice.


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Nice setup definately a luxury rig.Next thing you know there will be guys using them off the wall in Port huron living in pinegrove park or down at the island behind the water plant:lol: :evil:


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Easy now Aaron. I can see them wheels turning !:lol: But it would beat camping out on the wall wouldn't it .


----------



## stinger63 (Nov 25, 2003)

Im thinking Joe this fall I`ll be in one of those during the next salmon season:evil: Beats a tent anyday


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Duck-Hunter said:


> that is amazing. i would not leave the ice.


 

Man is that thing sweet! I betcha they would sell too!


----------



## fishslayerjay (Jul 7, 2012)

what powers the shanty? you need some sort of generator with it?


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

fishslayerjay said:


> what powers the shanty? you need some sort of generator with it?


This thread is over 6 years old buddy


----------



## boomer_x7 (Dec 19, 2008)

ericzerka24 said:


> This thread is over 6 years old buddy


So i guess the owner would have a good idea of powers it best....


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I guess that you don't have to be that fancy if you catch your limit in the first couple of hours of daylight.


----------



## fishslayerjay (Jul 7, 2012)

ericzerka24 said:


> This thread is over 6 years old buddy


 really?


----------



## ericzerka24 (Aug 12, 2010)

boomer_x7 said:


> So i guess the owner would have a good idea of powers it best....


----------

